# Wildlife license plates?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you sport wildlife license plates on your vehicle(s)?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure do. I've got the Elk plates on my old truck


----------

